
AnDevCon The First Android Conference Review - msacks
http://www.thebitsource.com/tech-conferences/andevcon-the-first-android-conference-review/
======
pyman
Motorola outsourced the entire thing to BZ MEdia to make it look like an
Android Conference, but in fact it was another Motorola marketing stunt.
Reason why Google did not sponsor the conference, lets don't forget that they
also have a partnership with Samsung. Motorola this, Motorola that. Samsung
was not even mentioned. A complete fiasco.

